
The number of Europeans who speak English is soaring - imartin2k
https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/world/parlez-vous-anglais-yes-of-course/ar-AAFECs6
======
drallison
Hmmmm....assuming Brexit happens, will English remain one of the official
languages of the EU?

------
imartin2k
This is a NYT piece, but it's behind a subscription wall there. Fortunately,
MSN.com republishes certain NYT content.

